# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  لبه یابی تصویر

## shahinparsa1328

با سلام
چگونه می شود با روش sobol  در C#‎ تصویر را لبه یابی کرد.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

چندین بار توضیح داده شده
مورد 1
مورد 2

----------


## مهدی بدری

با سلام و احترام . من دارم روی یک کار تحقیقاتی کار میکنم که  اندازه پانچ بایستی کنترل شود. این متال با عرض 30 میلیمتر توسط دستگاه پرس پانچ میشود ( در هر مرحله 50 میلیمتر از طول متال در زیر پرس قرار میگیرید و در زمان شش دهم ثانیه پانچ میشود - 1.5 میلی متر عرض پاچ و در هر مرحله 8 عدد پانچ روی متال انجام میشود  )  . لطفا برنامه مشابه تشخیص لبه پانچ را برای کنترل اندازه عرض پانچ با استفاده از کتابخانه OPENCV تحت کامپایلر VISUAL STUDIO 2010 ا را برای این جانب ارسال نمایید. با تشکر و سپاس- بدری-09153175908 .MBadri@partlastic.com

----------

